# Ecuador collecting 1993



## gonewild (Feb 14, 2012)

A friend shared this on my FB. It is interesting....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFKv2SEDv60


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I allready forward it by mail to some orchidfriends of mine


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2012)

Quite an adventure!


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanted to scream seeing him press those plants for specimens.. A useless waste of a plant. Why cant we use detailed photos, a small specimen for the genetic material, and take the plant back to grow????

I just cant help but some botanists and taxonimists live in the past or hanker for the days of the great orchid hunters


----------



## Dido (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting thanks for share with us


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2012)

Great scenery and plae!!! Really impressive!!! It also gives ideas on how to grow things...!

On the other hand, taking a specimen plant will not affect the whole population of orchids (there are excessive theories about this matter), but nowadays there are better means to document wildlife for every purpose (taxonomic etc). The best would be to take live speciemens and grow them wherever they are taken to.

The bad thing is the whole "taxonmy" thing..... it began with something useful and ended in something more troubling...LOL...


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't mind the botanists / taxanomist taking plants for their valid research as long as they are taking them from a healthy population.

If however the same reserve is visited by each and every University / Botanical Garden on a yearly basis it's a different story. Also pressing plants only to have a big herbarium with lot's of forms of a single species is wrong in my eyes as well.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately burocracy sometime make things very difficult and so not so easy to take back plants and be shure they still alive....so dried material for research still an important heritage...

The taxonomist in Stig Daelstrom...great guy!!!


----------

